# RodentFest PA USA Show Photos! (feel free to add more!)



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Just got back from the Rodentfest show in PA USA and I had a fun time. Not many mouse show pictures because the rat show ran late and made the mouse show very late and unfortunately I had to go shortly after it started...but I know Stina was taking lots of pictures. The show method was very slow and I am not sure if that is normal ...I am sorry I missed it. 
But here are some fun shots! I came home with two great rat boys and a satin dove tan from Tiny. Good stuff!

Anyway...here are the shots!

The whole place








Some Tables of vendors
























Cuties from the show/sale tables!
























The rat show winners








The mouse show

















And the rats I brought home!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

love looking at pics of other peoples shows,thanks.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stinaksu/s ... 922475329/

I took waaaay too many pics to post each and every one here...so that's the link to the flickr album I made....lol I took pics of every single mouse judged in the show! ...wasn't easy though....casey wouldn't hold them in one spot for more than a split second at a time...lol


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

can't believe you took all those,thanks for sharing.I particularly liked the rex? or fuzzy?I'm not sure what everyone calls them now :? the mostly black with some white on it's face and dead jealous of all the yellow and also the brindles with the tiger stripes.The mouse connection stall looked professional and I liked those shiney lab cages :mrgreen:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

well...I didn't have a table and wasn't showing anything....so I was pretty much just chatting and taking photos....lol ....and buying a rat I really didn't need....but then I did...because I'm a sucker...lol


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Dude, I would never have left without a couple of rats. 

There was a Smooth Collie too?! Okay I would have been in heaven.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Our first show and it turned out pretty well! There were one or two hang-ups but we worked around them and made it the best we could! 
Thanks to everyone who supported us!


----------

